# Dad and mom



## FA1234

divorce


----------



## CountryMike

Well, it's your Dad's life, and barring you seeing any intentionally bad acts by the fiance, he can do it any way he likes. He's divorced. He's an independent adult in charge of his life, and has all his faculties. 

Kids at all ages should realize their parents were individuals with lives before kids, and especially when kids are adults the children should be aware their parents are persons too. 

Surprise, apparently; he and your mom had their own lives before you, and relate differently than you and he, or you and mom, so don't try and inject yourself there. Their relationship isn't your relationship. Lots of love all around but really you don't know of the relationship Dad and Mom had, and have today. They don't tell you about every facet in their relationship.


----------



## Anastasia6

They are divorced. Your mom no longer SHOULD play any role in your Dad's decisions.

As long as he isn't mean about it, then you should pay no mind.

I know if my Dad had texted my mom, "I'm getting married to a much younger woman who like sex way more and is better in every way then you. So glad we are divorced because you are a shrew. " Well then I would have really been upset and probably cut my dad off.


----------



## Blondilocks

Your mom, grandma and your girlfriend have zero right to have any input on your dad's decision. What's it to them?


----------



## D0nnivain

Your whole life got thrown into disarray. That's a lot to take in but you seem to have a good attitude & are willing to give this new woman a chance. I don't understand either what the rush is but it's dad's life. He gets to screw it up if he wants to. All you can do is sit back & watch but not add to the drama. FWIW you sound more mature than dad at this stage.


----------



## SunCMars

Just curious.....

a) Why do you think your Dad waited until the last day to tell your Mom he was going to get re-married?

b) Prior to them getting divorced, what was their marital dynamic, as seen from your viewpoint?


----------



## Diana7

Why did their marriage end?


----------



## CountryMike

Anastasia6 said:


> They are divorced. Your mom no longer SHOULD play any role in your Dad's decisions.
> 
> As long as he isn't mean about it, then you should pay no mind.
> 
> I know if my Dad had texted my mom, "I'm getting married to a much younger woman who like sex way more and is better in every way then you. So glad we are divorced because you are a shrew. " Well then I would have really been upset and probably cut my dad off.


Hahahaha 🤣🤣🤣 !!!

Well put 👍👍


----------



## CountryMike

SunCMars said:


> Just curious.....
> 
> a) Why do you think your Dad waited until the last day to tell your Mom he was going to get re-married?
> 
> b) Prior to them getting divorced, what was their marital dynamic, as seen from your viewpoint?


Now, this broadened my perspective. 

Dad may indeed waited to tell former W until the last minute for reasons pertaining to the dynamics of todays version of their getting along, or not.


----------



## Diana7

I married within 9 months of meeting my husband so it happens.


----------



## GusPolinski

They were likely dating prior to the divorce.

Do with that what you will. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Elizabeth001

GusPolinski said:


> They were likely dating prior to the divorce.
> 
> Do with that what you will.


Didn’t they know each other years ago? Or am I mixing this up with another thread  

Life is short…especially over 50 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

Elizabeth001 said:


> Didn’t they know each other years ago? Or am I mixing this up with another thread
> 
> Life is short…especially over 50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep…dated in college over 20 years ago. Yay for missed opportunities!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwoodPDowd

FA1234 said:


> dad is getting married tomorrow to his GFwho he dated for 10 months since last November.


I don't think 10 months of dating before marriage is rushing anything.


----------



## GusPolinski

Elizabeth001 said:


> Didn’t they know each other years ago? Or am I mixing this up with another thread
> 
> Life is short…especially over 50
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry — meant to say that they likely started dating AGAIN before the divorce. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Elizabeth001

GusPolinski said:


> Sorry — meant to say that they likely started dating AGAIN before the divorce.


That’s an ASSumption. You don’t know that. Whether what you are suggesting is a possibility or not, it ain’t the OPs business either way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski

Elizabeth001 said:


> That’s an ASSumption. You don’t know that. Whether what you are suggesting is a possibility or not, it ain’t the OPs business either way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Noman

CountryMike said:


> ...He's an independent adult in charge of his life, and has all his faculties...


Hmmm, but _which part of him_ is in charge?



Anastasia6 said:


> I know if my Dad had texted my mom, "I'm getting married to a much younger woman who like sex way more and is better in every way then you. So glad we are divorced because you are a shrew. " Well then I would have really been upset and probably cut my dad off.


Where? Just below the chin?

@FA1234, how is your mom doing? Might be time for some extra support from you.



Elizabeth001 said:


> Yep…dated in college over 20 years ago. Yay for missed opportunities!!


Lucky for the OP, he wouldn't be here otherwise.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Diana7 said:


> I married within 9 months of meeting my husband so it happens.


7 months here....25 yrs ago.


----------



## Evinrude58

I dated my first wife 4 years. The length of time you date isn’t a guarantee you really know them. I’ll probably date the next one for at least a century if possible.


----------



## Diana7

Evinrude58 said:


> I dated my first wife 4 years. The length of time you date isn’t a guarantee you really know them. I’ll probably date the next one for at least a century if possible.


I knew within a week that He was the right guy.


----------

